# Vista hat meine Linux Partition formatiert.

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Also, ich weiß zwar weder wie, noch warum, aber Vista hat einfach meine linux-Partition gelöscht. Ich gebe mal einen Überblick.

Ich habe in meinem PC 2 x 500 GB SATA

Festplatte 1)

/dev/sda1      /boot       ext2

/dev/sda2       swap

/dev/sda3      /             jfs

/dev/sda4      /home      jfs

Festplatte 2)

/dev/sdb1      NTFS

/dev/sdb2      /shared     jfs

Okay, so sollten meine Festplatten aussehen. Linux war bereits installiert und lief 1a ... also ran an Vista (bootsektor später wiederherstellen ist nicht so das Problem). Ich strate die Installer-CD und versuche Vista auf "sda1" zu installieren. Da sagt mir Vista "Nein, kann kein passendes Systemvolumen" finden. Okay, nach langem googeln bin ich drauf gekommen, das die 1. Partition auf der 1. Festplatte wohl in einem Vista-tauglichen Format formatiert sein muss.

Weil man bei Linux die "/boot" und "/" Partitionen ja auch zusammen packen kann, habe ich danneinfach alles von "sda1" nach "sda3" kopiert.

Soweit auch alles kein Problem und lief auch hervorragend. 

Im Vista-Installer bin ich jetzt hin und habe die "sda1", also die 1. Partition auf der 1. Platte, einfach gelöscht und dann gesagt er solle Vista auf "sdb1" installieren.

Siehe da, Vista geht und installiert sich auf sdb1, läuft wunderbar.

Okay, jetzt starte ich also eben vom USB-Stick um den Bootloader neu zu installieren und was sehe ich? Die Partiton sda4 gibt es nicht mehr!!!! Stattdessen hat Windows die komplette Partition "sda4" mit NTFS formatiert und dort(!) den Bootsektor eingerichtet.

Vista ansich ist richtig auf sdb1 installiert, aber die Bootfiles hat Vista ohne Nachfrage einfach auf sda4 installiert und damit alles von mir gelöscht!

Das dumme ist, das ich die gesamten Daten vorher von ner anderen Platte hierher verschoben habe und sie damit dort auch nicht mehr sind.

Also meine Frage an euch, komme ich irgendwie wieder an die Daten ran, es wäre extrem wichtig (und ja ich weiß Backup, aber das Kind liegt jetzt schon im Brunnen, wie bekomme ich es wieder raus).

Ich denke es müsste doch möglich sein, da Vista zwar meine "sda4" von JFS in NTFS formatiert hat, dort aber nur ein paar MB an Daten drauf sind, die Formatierung wieder rückgängig zu machen?

Oder was die andere Platte betrifft, dort habe ich die Daten per "mv" Befehl verschoben und danach nichts neues auf der Platte installiert? WIe und mit welchen tools könnte ich dort die Daten eventuell wiederholen?

Aber wie gesagt, am besten wäre es wenn ich irgendwie diese Partition wieder herstellen könnte ...

Kann es immernoch nicht fassen das Vista sowas macht, und nein, ich habe aufgepasst und nicht aus Versehen die falsche Partition gelöscht. Ich habe wirklich aufgepasst, das war Vista und es ist jetzt alles weg, die ganze Arbeit am neuen PC.

----------

## schachti

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Im Vista-Installer bin ich jetzt hin und habe die "sda1", also die 1. Partition auf der 1. Platte, einfach gelöscht
> 
> 

 

Evtl. hat sich dadurch die Nummerierung geändert, so dass...

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Partiton sda4 gibt es nicht mehr!!!! Stattdessen hat Windows die komplette Partition "sda4" mit NTFS formatiert und dort(!) den Bootsektor eingerichtet.
> 
> 

 

... die ehemalige Partition sda4 nun sda3 ist?

----------

## a.forlorn

War doch recht absehbar. Vista braucht immer auf sda/hda eine primäre Partition. Ich vermute mal, dass sda3 zu klein war, um notfalls das komplette Vista zu haben, daher hat der installer sda4 gewählt - und MS denkt sich: "hey, jfs braucht doch keiner" und bügelt einfach seine Daten drüber. Hast Du denn sda1 wirklich gelöscht, oder nur leer formatiert? Sonst kommt die Zählweise auch durcheinander. Aus sda4 wird sda3 - und die Daten sind noch da von /home.

 Daher fürs nächste mal: Nur die Platte rein, die Vista verwenden soll. Wird dann zwar logisch als sda erkannt, Vista hat aber kein Problem damit später zu sdb oder sdc zu werden (zumindestens die reine Vistainstallation), um dann später via grub angesprochen zu werden. Zur Datenrettung: wenn Du Glück hast, sind die Bereiche noch nicht überschrieben, ansonsten sieht die Sache nach Beschreiben durch NTFS durch MBR und MFT schlecht aus. Mir ist auch im Moment kein Tool bekannt, das mit transactional ntfs wirklich fertig wird.

edit: da war doch jemand schneller  :Wink: 

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Erstmal danke soweit.

Also an der Numerierung liegt es, leider, nicht. Ihr habt zwar beide recht, ich habe sda1 gelöscht. Dadurch ist sda4 -> sda3 geworden, aber jetzt sieht meine Platte so aus:

sda1        swap

sda2        /               jfs

sda3        NTFS

Tja, und ein sda4 gibt es nicht mehr, logisch heisst ja jetzt auch sda3. habe zur Sicherheit aber auch mal alle sdaX gemountet und nachgeschaut, die "/home" Partition wurde zu 100% vom Vista-Bootloader ohne Nachfrage in NTFS formatiert.

Meine einzige Hoffnung ist eben die das ich zu 100% weiß das auf dieser 250GB Partition nur ein paar MB von Windows geschrieben wurden. D.h. die Daten wurden zu 99,9% noch nicht wirklich überschrieben. Nur wie bekomme ich sie wieder?

----------

## zworK

Du könntest es mit testdisk versuchen:

```
* app-admin/testdisk

     Available versions:  6.5 ~6.6 ~6.7-r1 ~6.8 {jpeg ntfs reiserfs static}

     Homepage:            http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk

     Description:         Multi-platform tool to check and undelete partition, supports reiserfs, ntfs, fat32, ext2/3 and many others. Also includes PhotoRec to recover pictures from digital camera memory.
```

Wikieintrag: Recovery of reformated partition

Wenn möglich, ein Backup der Platte/Partition machen und erstmal darauf arbeiten. Ich habe selbst nie damit gearbeitet und kann nicht viel dazu sagen, daher keine Garantie!

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Okay, "Testdisk" habe ich mal versucht, sah am Anfang auch recht viel versprechend aus, leider hat es nichts gebracht.

Entweder kann man mit Testdisk die Partition nicht wiederherstellen oder ich bin zu doof dafür.

Naja, wie auch immer, mittlerweile setze ich meine Hoffnung in meine alte IDE Platte im alten PC.

Die ist zwar auch mit JSF und gelöscht, aber wie bereits gesagt wurden die Daten von dort nur per "mv"-Befehl verschoben und danach wurde der PC ausgeschaltet.

D.h. dann doch das noch alle Daten auf der Festplatte sein müssten, nur eben als gelöscht markiert.

Deshalb meine Frage, mit welchem Tool kann man den gelöschte Files wieder herstellen?

Mit Testdisk dürfte das nicht gehen.

Bitte, denkt nach und helft mir, weiß sonst echt nicht weiter ...

----------

## BlueSkyDriver

So etwas ähnliches habe ich letzte Woche auch gehört. 

Ein Rechner mit 3 Partitionen.

1. Partition Ubuntu 20GB

2. Partition Vista 20GB

3. Partition unformatiert 30GB

Beide Systeme liefen ohne Problem. Bis zu dem Augenblick als die 3. Partition unter Vista mit NTFS formatiert wurde.

Das Ergebnis

1. Partition Vista 20GB

2. Partition NTFS formatiert 50GB

----------

## musv

Auch wenn das jetzt wieder in Jux und Trollerei von mir ausartet: 

Aber du willst Vista nicht wirklich, oder?

Positiv an Vista: Ich find den Aero-Look ganz schnuckelig (kriegste aber auch mit so ziemlich jeden Linux-Windowmanager hin)

NegativDas Ding ist einfach mal nur richtig Scheiße zu administrieren. Ich helf in unserem Studentenwohnheim bei der Netzinstallation etwas aus. Windows Vista macht aggressiv. Du bist nur am Suchen, um irgendwelche dummen Einstellungen zu finden. Z.B. die Maske zur manuellen Eingabe der IP ist jetzt hinter 5 Unterpunkten mit nerviger (natürlich unbrauchbarer) Windowshilfe versteckt. Wenn du intuitiv vorgehst, landest du zwangweise IMMER in der Hilfe, wo Dir erklärt wird, wie du einen Ordner freigibst und daß das gefährlich - weil unsicher - ist.

Wenn du irgendwelche Software oder Treiber installieren willst, dann fragt Dich das dumme Teil andauernd, ob du das auch wirklich willst. Nach der 5. Messagebox gibst du spätestens auf und drückst einfach nur noch blind auf "Ja".

<Paranoia-Modus>Ich denk mal nicht, daß Windows Vista so dumm ist und einfach nur durch Zufall Dein JFS-Home überschrieben hat. Da steckt höchstwahrscheinlich eine gezielte Attacke dahinter. Intern wird Vista wahrscheinlich Treiber für JFS, Reiser4, XFS und Ext sowieso eingebaut haben, die dann die einzelnen Partitionen analysieren, um anschließend den größtmöglichen Schaden anrichten zu können.</Paranoia-Modus>

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Wie wurde denn die Partition formatiert? Schnell oder vollständig (Lese/Schreibtest)?

Merke:

Windows ist ein feindliches Betriebssystem.

Daher:

zuerst Windows und dann andere Betriebssysteme installieren.

Ich habe es schon öfters erlebt, daß sich Windows als alleiniger Herrscher über den Rechner sieht.

----------

## schachti

Für JFS ist mir leider kein Tool zur Datenrettung bekannt.  :Sad: 

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> <Paranoia-Modus>Ich denk mal nicht, daß Windows Vista so dumm ist und einfach nur durch Zufall Dein JFS-Home überschrieben hat. Da steckt höchstwahrscheinlich eine gezielte Attacke dahinter. Intern wird Vista wahrscheinlich Treiber für JFS, Reiser4, XFS und Ext sowieso eingebaut haben, die dann die einzelnen Partitionen analysieren, um anschließend den größtmöglichen Schaden anrichten zu können.</Paranoia-Modus>

 

Oder das war der Bundestrojaner.

----------

## Anarcho

Ich würde es mal mit "autopsy" probieren. Das nutzt intern das "sleuthkit" und kann damit gelöschte Daten wiederherstellen. Ist aber nicht so einfach zu verwenden.

----------

## schachti

... und unterstützt JFS nicht, oder?

----------

## Anarcho

 *schachti wrote:*   

> ... und unterstützt JFS nicht, oder?

 

Keine Ahnung. Da ich nur ext3 verwende stelle sich mir die Frage bisher nicht.

----------

## a.forlorn

Das Problem dürfte sein, dass Vista NTFS ungleich XP NTFS. Daher werden da alle mir bekannten Tools versagen.

 *musv wrote:*   

> Aber du willst Vista nicht wirklich, oder?

 

So schlecht ist es garnicht. Als Poweruser mag es ein echter Krampf sein (wie, schon wieder admin bestätigen, ich bin doch admin), wenn man aber wirklich mal nur als User arbeiten will, ist es wirklich gut. Wenn mam dazu noch mal locker rangeht und einfach nur leicht denkt (also sein ganzen Windows Vorwissen ausblendet) - ist es ein hervorragendes OS. Der 08/15 Nutzer wird zufrieden sein und Fragen wie "ich hab da den Ordner Programme gelöscht und auf einmal geht Windows nicht mehr" sollten der Vergangenheit angehören. Mir gefällt auch noch der scheduler - endlich kann MS mit meiner Hardware sauber umgehen.

----------

## musv

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> So schlecht ist es garnicht. ... wenn man aber wirklich mal nur als User arbeiten will, ist es wirklich gut. Wenn mam dazu noch mal locker rangeht und einfach nur leicht denkt (also sein ganzen Windows Vorwissen ausblendet) - ist es ein hervorragendes OS. Der 08/15 Nutzer wird zufrieden sein und Fragen wie "ich hab da den Ordner Programme gelöscht und auf einmal geht Windows nicht mehr" sollten der Vergangenheit angehören. 

 

Das mag schon sein. Nur hatte ich bisher meine Finger ausschließlich als Admin an Vista. Als normaler User hab ich's bisher noch nie verwendet.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> So schlecht ist es garnicht. Als Poweruser mag es ein echter Krampf sein (wie, schon wieder admin bestätigen, ich bin doch admin), wenn man aber wirklich mal nur als User arbeiten will, ist es wirklich gut. Wenn mam dazu noch mal locker rangeht und einfach nur leicht denkt (also sein ganzen Windows Vorwissen ausblendet) - ist es ein hervorragendes OS. Der 08/15 Nutzer wird zufrieden sein und Fragen wie "ich hab da den Ordner Programme gelöscht und auf einmal geht Windows nicht mehr" sollten der Vergangenheit angehören. Mir gefällt auch noch der scheduler - endlich kann MS mit meiner Hardware sauber umgehen.

 

Echt? Also ich kenne nichts, was noch schlechter ist. Dachte immer, Vista nutzen nur Leute, die noch nie gehört haben, dass es auch was anderes gibt. Möchte dazu jetzt nicht ins Detail gehen, aber bislang hatte ich Windows noch für Spiele. Wenn mich da mal wieder ein Spiel reizt, dann kommt mir ne XBox 360 ins Haus.

----------

## sprittwicht

Da wir jetzt eh schon offtopic sind...  :Wink: 

 *BlueSkyDriver wrote:*   

> Ein Rechner mit 3 Partitionen.
> 
> 1. Partition Ubuntu 20GB
> 
> 2. Partition Vista 20GB
> ...

 

?

Wie soll denn sowas gehen?

Hat er Partition 2 auf Partition 1 umkopiert und dann 2 und 3 zusammengefasst?

Man kann doch nicht _eine_ physikalische Partition erstellen, die sich über mehrere auseinanderliegende Bereiche auf der Festplatte erstreckt, oder welcher Zug ist da gerade an mir vorbeigefahren?

----------

## Max Steel

Scheinbar hat er die 1. gekillt und die 2 Bereiche zusammengefasst, Windows kann auch eine Art LVM, hab ich mir mal sagenlassen.

----------

## BlueSkyDriver

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Scheinbar hat er die 1. gekillt und die 2 Bereiche zusammengefasst, Windows kann auch eine Art LVM, hab ich mir mal sagenlassen.

 

so etwas ähnliches muss es sein

----------

